
Sweden drops investigation against Wikileaks founder Julian Assange - tontonius
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/julian-assange-sweden-drop-charges-wikileaks-ecuador-embassy-london-sexaul-assault-rape-us-a7744181.html
======
tontonius
Announcement will be held 12:00 CET by the director of public prosecutions

